# The “night clowns”



## whimsycreator (Jun 23, 2020)

One of the reasons a lazy villager can give for someone moving out in their place when moved in by an Amiibo card is “They were thinking of moving away anyway because of all the night clowns.”






So this made me start thinking... what if the music we hear at 3 AM is actually the sound of the “night clowns” lurking around? (If you’ve heard the 3 AM music before, you’d know exactly why I’m saying this )

Or furthermore... what if WE, the players, are the night clowns, and when we’re out at 3 AM the music starts playing to signify us lurking around?


----------



## xara (Jun 23, 2020)

you didn’t have to creep me out like this op

can’t wait for the next ac game! animal crossing: night clowns


----------



## Sheep Villager (Jun 23, 2020)

That's just Pietro, don't worry about it.
Yes, he secretly lives on all of our islands. No, you cannot get him to leave.​


----------



## Valzed (Jun 23, 2020)

As someone who is not a fan of clowns in real life this has given me new nightmare fuel to ponder. Also I'm going to have to make sure to try to hear the 3 AM music as it sounds... interesting.


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 23, 2020)

I for one welcome our new 3AM clown overlords.


----------



## pup (Jun 23, 2020)

lazy villagers have the most casually horrific dialogue lmao. 

i wasn't into it at first but they add some needed depth and weirdness to the game.


----------



## Uffe (Jun 23, 2020)

For the next Animal Crossing, maybe they'll put night clowns 3 am and act the same way as wasps, tarantulas, and scorpions, that if they see you, they'll chase you. And when they catch you, then you'll faint, or you're taken to their secret lair and I don't know what happens next. Or maybe they're just mimes.


----------



## GEEBRASS (Jun 23, 2020)

Uffe said:


> For the next Animal Crossing, maybe they'll put night clowns 3 am and act the same way as wasps, tarantulas, and scorpions, that if they see you, they'll chase you. And when they catch you, then you'll faint, or you're taken to their secret lair and I don't know what happens next. Or maybe they're just mimes.



This would be amazing. Or maybe just make October night clown month.

Oooh, OR... maybe make night clowns kinda like the villain in It Follows and they just slowly hop & skip toward you like Zippy. Easy to get away from, but no direct interaction to get rid of them either.


----------



## Uffe (Jun 23, 2020)

GEEBRASS said:


> This would be amazing. Or maybe just make October night clown month.


I'd be down seeing this as an October event, too. I think it would probably scare a lot of kids, though, considering how this game is innocuous for the most part.


----------



## GEEBRASS (Jun 23, 2020)

Uffe said:


> I'd be down seeing this as an October event, too. I think it would probably scare a lot of kids, though, considering how this game is innocuous for the most part.



Agreed, but it's a lot of fun to imagine!


----------



## Mary (Jun 23, 2020)

This is horrifying and I did not sign up for it

Maybe they just have Pietro as a neighbor, haha.


----------



## Kirbyz (Jun 23, 2020)

i keep seeing this whenever im watching NH videos on yt, it's actually hilarious cause it sounds like they're making fun of us and being petty lmaoo

i do believe we are the night clowns 

also why does it look like it can become a meme, Nintendo is actually trying to make fun of us like they did in WW with the rude villagers, i crieddd


----------

